# SMS Chat Betreiberseiten



## shadow23 (26 Januar 2007)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Domains von SMS-Chat-Betreibern, zwecks recherche.

Habe schon einige gefunden nur leider noch nicht genug, vielleicht könnt IHR mir ja helfen.

VG 

Shadow


----------

